# Hashmap aus String und Array



## srynoname (16. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

möchte gerne ein array in eine hashmap bringen, erhalte dabei jedoch einen fehler, mit dem ich absolut nichts anfangen kann...

hier einmal der code:

```
import java.util.HashMap; 

public class MyClass {
	public static void main(String[] args) {

	HashMap<String,Double[]> meinemap = new HashMap<String,Double[]>();
		
	double[][] meinarray=new double[2][2];
		
	// Array
	meinarray[0][0]=1.1;
	meinarray[0][1]=1.3;

	meinemap.put("blubb", meinarray[0]);
	
	
	}
}
```

und hier der fehler dazu:

```
javac myclass.java
myclass.java:14: cannot find symbol
symbol  : method put(java.lang.String,double[])
location: class java.util.HashMap<java.lang.String,java.lang.Double[]>
        meinemap.put("blubb", meinarray[0]);
                ^
1 error
```

kann mir jemand erklären, was ich falsch mache und wie es richtig funktioniert?

vielen dank!


----------



## Beni (16. Nov 2007)

Deine Map soll ein "Double[]" erhalten, und du machst einen "double[]". Bemerkst du den Unterschied? Einmal gross, einmal kleingeschrieben... das sind zwei unterschiedliche Typen. Benutz doch fuer die Map auch ein "double[]".


----------



## srynoname (16. Nov 2007)

hallo,

vielen dank für deine antwort, es funktioniert nun!
aber wo liegt den der unterschied zwischen beiden?

danke!


----------



## Beni (16. Nov 2007)

Double - eine Klasse
double - ein primitiver Datentyp

"double" ist sehr nahe am System, "Double" ist ein Objekt das ein "double"-Feld hat. "Double" wird dort eingesetzt, wo man einen "double" haben möchte, aber nicht kann weil nur Objekte erlaubt sind.


----------



## Einwegdose (16. Nov 2007)

Double ist die Wrapper-Klasse von double.
Bietet auch einige Funktionen um Zahlen zu handeln ...
siehe in der API: java.lang.Double


----------

